
The Ultrasound scan you can do yourself - tartoran
https://www.bbc.com/news/av/business-46881627/the-ultrasound-scan-you-can-do-yourself
======
Gibbon1
This isn't actually anything new.

~~~
tartoran
It is not something new but it will enable non specialist doctors to start
using cheaper tools.

